
Docker Installation on Google Cloud Platform - jonbaer
http://docs.docker.io/en/master/installation/google/
======
secure
This guide uses Debian as base image to run docker on. Let me just quickly
point out that we are working on getting Docker available as a proper Debian
package (all dependencies are in place, a bit of work has to be done on the
Docker package still).

Once that work is done, you’ll be able to apt-get install docker and have it
just work. No more scary downloading of binaries from some server that may or
may not be run by docker.io ;).

I am fairly amazed by the low quality of packaging in Linux distributions
these days. I’ve looked at what Arch Linux and Gentoo do, and they just use
docker.io’s blob and redistribute that. In Debian we are going to build the
package from source.

~~~
delroth
Arch Linux builds the package from source too.
[https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/t...](https://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/trunk/PKGBUILD?h=packages/docker)

~~~
secure
This has changed from the last time I’ve looked. Excellent!

Thanks for all the links to packages. Good to see that distributions have
picked up properly building docker.

------
shykes
Hi everyone, I see a lot of comments and questions on the state of packaging
for Docker in various distros. Recently we started working closely with
maintainers of major distros, and making sure we made their life as easy as
possible, while continuing to ship our own upstream builds on average once a
week. This required a few compromises - for example supporting dynamically
linked builds of docker, which introduces some complexity in the codebase but
saves everyone a lot drama and quasi-religious flamewars on distro mailing
lists. Sometimes you have to pick your battles...

The result, I think, is that the availability and quality of docker builds on
various distro has improved a lot.

This is in great part thanks to the hard work of Tianon Gravi
([https://github.com/tianon](https://github.com/tianon)) who handles PR (
_Packagers Relations_ ) for Docker and is doing a phenomenal job. The
packagers we work with are particularly nice and awesome too, special thanks
to Paul Tagliamonte from Debian who has been super supportive and patient with
us as we slowly got our act together. More recently the Fedora team has been
really receptive too.

Lastly thanks to Proppy from the Google team for contributing these docs!

------
tedchs
If you want to try Google Cloud Platform, I have a promo code that you can use
to apply for $2,000 of Starter Pack credits for App Engine (PaaS) and Compute
Engine (IaaS).

Participants get $2,000 in credits to help new Cloud Platform users get
started: $1,000 for Google App Engine and $1,000 for Compute Engine that
expire after 6 months. To apply, visit cloud.google.com/starterpack and use
promo code tbehl-in.

------
contingencies
I'm getting tired of seeing frequent, uninteresting _docker-did-x_ , _docker-
says-y_ announcements here. Can we save it for major features that matter
please?

~~~
tedchs
But Docker is so hot right now. For a while it was Node, then it was Bitcoin,
now it's Docker. Can somebody build a Zeitgeist for HN?

